# Ideas for an insecure golden?



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I'd work with him outside with sit and stay . I take Teddy outside near where people might be or cars and make him stay or sit while they go by.
I also give him little jobs like taking a piece of mail home . He is very focused when he does this. I also have him be the paper and bring it home to the door too.
As far as other dogs or people, take him where he can watch from a distance and give treats if he stays calm. You can even do it in the car.


----------



## lotty1987 (Nov 7, 2010)

Hiya 

With Charlie I had the same issue I let my mum take him for a few hours one day out of the blue as was not well and realised he was protecting me as with my mum he was fab ! give it a try always worth a go x


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Agility is a good activity that increases confidence in a lot of dogs. There is a dog in our agility class that was unsure about things at class and after being in agility for awhile he is more confident and taking obstacles he hesitated on before. It also creates a great bond between you and your dog.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was also going to suggest agility classes.


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

I believe that insecurity can be a self rewarding behavior that is reinforced by the owner who is concerned about the insecure behavior. Think of it from the dogs point of view.

1. Something scares me and I am afraid. 
2. My owner also becomes upset 
3. "wow" if my owner is upset there really must be something to be upset about
4. We flee the thing that is scaring me (dog is removed)
5. I am safe at home and my owner relaxes

We repeat the above with every walk until that fear becomes a habit for the dog. Then the fear grows to other things and situations. In essence the dog is rewarded by his fear, especially if he is comforted by owner when he acts fearful. The "thats ok", cooing, and petting reinforces the fearful behavior.

In order to unlearn this habit you will have to teach a new one - acceptance - and that will take time and patience on your part. Most important is that it cannot be taught in a training class or at home - it has to take place where the dog shows his fear. 

You need a helper and a video for the first step and I would pick an experienced dog person at the very least but preferably a trainer or behaviorist. Have this person take him for a walk (without you) where he can see (from afar) things that have scared him and judge his reaction. Be sure the helper has watched you and dog walk near similar items and have a baseline to compare it too. I would caution to be sure that this is in a lower stress area that tweeks your dog. 

Watch the video and my bet is that you will have an eye opening experience when you see that video. It will not be a miracle cure but my bet is that your dog has a much lower reactivity with the helper. You will be able to see how you need to work on your reaction and behavior first Just as when you are upset - calm flows down the leash to the dog. Don't feel bad as I have had MANY "oh no - its not the dog -it's me" moments.

Once you are no longer upset by your dogs behavior you are going to stretch your dogs behavior like the physical therapist stretches muscles. Take the dog to where he *first* reacts on a leash and stand there, sit down and read a book if you need to. Ignore his behavior. Practice yoga like zen relaxation for yourself. You will be there a long time and watch him out of the corner of your eye. Do not look directly at him. Do not leave until you get at least a little bit of acceptance or relaxation. Do NOT comfort fear based behavior. Reward calmly *after *he accepts or relaxes - no excited reward. Hang around for a few minutes but leave on a positive point. Remember that he will not learn to be calm unless you are.

Repeat and gradually move closer to the item(s) that upset him. When he is still a little concerned but not tweeking out, practice walking back and forth in front of the items that he is concerned about until he relaxes. Then reward. Yes, you will look odd walking back and forth in front of the statue, tree, store, etc but who cares. This is about training not exercise.

Add high level rewards like a toy or treats when he accepts items but does not like them. You want him to learn to ignore them.

Add people when he is confident with things but start from afar and do not let them pet him or look at him. Walk near people, if people ask to pet him say no. 

When my husband and I have poor outcomes in training or behavior we remind each other "its not the dogs fault" meaning that it is what we have done or not done that is shaping the behavior. 

Good Luck and keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

K9 nose work is a great confidence builder. Find a certified K9 Nose Work trainer in your area. Right now there is one in Anchorage. Not sure if there are others, but its worth a call.


----------

